# Is there a Blessing concluding your Worship Service?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 27, 2005)

At your church, on the Lord's Day, do they conclude each service of worship with a Blessing from the Lord through the minister? If so, what is often said? What is the origin of this view?

At the Church I commune with, we have a Blessing concluding each service. One that is most often said is:

_"The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ and the love of God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with you all."_ (1 Cor 13:14)


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 27, 2005)

Our Benediction is usually either:



> Num 6:24 "The LORD bless you and keep you;
> Num 6:25 The LORD make His face shine upon you, And be gracious to you;
> Num 6:26 The LORD lift up His countenance upon you, And give you peace."'



or 



> Jud 1:24 Now to Him who is able to keep you from stumbling, And to present you faultless Before the presence of His glory with exceeding joy,
> Jud 1:25 To God our Savior, Who alone is wise, Be glory and majesty, Dominion and power, Both now and forever. Amen.



or both.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 27, 2005)

We use those as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Our Benediction is usually either:
> 
> 
> ...



We use those as well.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 27, 2005)

Calvin in his chapter on the church (I think) in his Institutes said that the apostles used to lay hands on each church member at the end of the service, but then the meetings got too large for this to be practical, so the minister would raise his hands and extend them and pronounce a blessing on everyone at once.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 27, 2005)

Always this I remember...

2Co 13:14 The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ and the love of God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with you all.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Our Benediction is usually either:
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing here.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 27, 2005)

These are the blessings that I use

THE LORD BLESS YOU AND KEEP YOU; THE LORD MAKE HIS FACE SHINE UPON YOU AND BE GRACIOUS TO YOU; THE LORD LIFT HIS COUNTENANCE UPON YOU AND GIVE YOU PEACE. AMEN.

NOW MAY THE GOD OF HOPE FILL YOU WITH ALL JOY AND PEACE IN BELIEVING, THAT YOU MAY ABOUND IN HOPE BY THE POWER OF THE HOLY SPIRIT. AMEN.

THE GRACE OF THE LORD Jesus Christ AND THE LOVE OF GOD AND THE COMMUNION OF THE HOLY SPIRIT BE WITH YOU ALL. AMEN.

NOW MAY THE LORD OF PEACE HIMSELF GIVE YOU PEACE AT ALL TIMES AND IN EVERY WAY. THE LORD BE WITH YOU ALL. AMEN.


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Our Benediction is usually either:
> 
> 
> ...




Same with us


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 20, 2005)

For the sake of saving myself some time, does anyone know of any handy dandy site that lists all the benedictions or blessings used in scripture?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Oct 20, 2005)

My pastor uses those as well. He also likes to use Hebrews 13:20-21.



> Now the God of peace, that brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, that great shepherd of the sheep, through the blood of the everlasting covenant, make you perfect in every good work to do his will, working in you that which is wellpleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ; to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.



Of course, he prefers to use the ESV, rather than the AV. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 20, 2005)

After the charge or scriptures used in blessing, my pastor simply says "May the Lord be with you!" and the congregation responds "and also with you!"

Then we start talking and congregating.


----------

